# Bernat Cassino Yarn



## fernando (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone have any Bernat Cassino 100% cotton yarn just sitting in the bottom of a drawer taking up space? The packages say 50 gr. and 1 3/4 oz. I could give that yarn a good home if you want to part with it.


----------

